# Germany – How to turn my BMI (US) check into money?



## FredericBernard (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi!

I've just got my very first royalty payment via postage, in form of a check from BMI.

Now, the problem starts with the fact that checks in Germany are rather uncommon these days (on a side-note: same goes for credit cards). The problem is that one would have to pay (possibly both extensive) fees; as first it's not in the German standard currency, and secondly as it was issued not in Europe/EU. And it get's even worse; my German bank doesn't accept any foreign checks anymore...

What to do now? Is there maybe even a workaround I don't know of yet? Like a service, a smartphone app, or anything similar? 

...regarding BMI specifically; is there possibly even another way to get my royalty payments from BMI, like to say via a bank transfer, or do they really only issue checks, and nothing else? For the record: I saw something in the BMI contributor zone, mentioning deposits, but it seems to be only available for US aliens. Or did I got that part wrong?

The check as such is really small...but I am frankly a bit concerned once I should get much bigger payment checks; like 3-,4- or even 5-figures!

Any of your experiences – especially those from Germany and surrounding area's users – would be fantastic!

Thanks!
-Frederic


----------



## Robin (Oct 3, 2019)

You can apply for bank transfer with BMI, it might still cost charges but it will work around the cheque problem: https://www.bmi.com/faq/entry/can_i...ties_into_a_bank_outside_of_the_united_states

For your current cheque, just set up the wire transfer properly and don't cash it in and BMI will transfer the money next time.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 3, 2019)

shouldnt you be getting GEMA payments that they collect from bmi?


----------



## FredericBernard (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks Robin! So what's the difference between direct deposit and wire transfer, in the case of US to Germany?

@gsilbers 
No, I eventually changed from GEMA to BMI, as there have been severe problems with a certain music library, so I had to do the change. 

...and this might be slightly off-topic, but I can just advise to anyone from Germany to NOT join GEMA. They are an awful company, and even charge you quite some money (yearly, as well as initially when you join them), while BMI (and ASCAP/SESAC – at least as far as I'm concerned) costs you not a cent! I would actually only advise to go with GEMA if you write music almost exclusively for the German market, e.g. especially have lots of TV and Radio airings. I have even heard from artists working with GEMA and BMI (!), but to arrange that should be horribly difficult.

So if you are a German Popstar it would make total sense. But for me it doesn't. Despite their correspondence (IF they actually answer your question after all) needs to be read at least 3-5 times, until you "encrypted" what they actually want from you, LOL. Of course I know that PROs are a difficult subject, with many many pitfalls etc. ...but GEMA really is certainly one of the worst PROs out there and has its negative reputation for a very good reason.

/end of off topic 

Cheers!
-Frederic


----------



## sumskilz (Oct 3, 2019)

FredericBernard said:


> Thanks Robin! So what's the difference between direct deposit and wire transfer, in the case of US to Germany?


When I receive direct deposits in my US account from BMI, there is no fee. I get exactly what was sent. I assume there will be a fee for the wire transfer and currency exchange fee as well. 

If you prefer to get paid in dollars and then just keep your money in dollars to spend as dollars without exchange rate fees, or transfer at your convenience at (most likely) a better rate, you could get a TransferWise borderless account. That's what I use for getting paid and paying in Euros, because I don't live in the EU.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 3, 2019)

Talk to Jon Miller in the London office, Jon.miller (at) BMI.com. Super helpful guy and he can set up the bank details with / for you.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 3, 2019)

FredericBernard said:


> checks in Germany are rather uncommon these days (on a side-note: same goes for credit cards).



What do you guys use over there? Is most everything cash, like when you buy groceries, etc?


----------



## Chris Wagner (Oct 3, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> What do you guys use over there? Is most everything cash, like when you buy groceries, etc?


Mostly yes. We Germans love cash. Whenever possible we try to avoid using plastic cards to pay.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 3, 2019)

Look into getting a Transferwise account. It’s free (transferwise.com). It has a basket of native currency accounts. Haven’t tried doing a paper check deposit, but I’d think a mobile check deposit feature would be available.


----------



## FredericBernard (Oct 4, 2019)

@stor


Dirk Ehlert said:


> Talk to Jon Miller in the London office, Jon.miller (at) BMI.com. Super helpful guy and he can set up the bank details with / for you.



Great, I have just written him! 

@erica-grace 
Well many people still use debit cards. But credit cards and especially checks are rarely used in Germany. We just love our paper! 

@storyteller 
I have had actually used TransferWise a few times, and it's certainly a fantastic service, but they can't help with checks: https://transferwise.com/help/15/paying-for-your-transfer/2452287/can-i-pay-with-cash-or-by-cheque

-Frederic


----------



## sumskilz (Oct 4, 2019)

FredericBernard said:


> @storyteller
> I have had actually used TransferWise a few times, and it's certainly a fantastic service, but they can't help with checks: https://transferwise.com/help/15/paying-for-your-transfer/2452287/can-i-pay-with-cash-or-by-cheque


I think his suggestion was the same as mine. Set up a TransferWise borderless account in the US and have BMI direct deposit into it, which will save on fees in the long run. BMI can reissue your previous payment as a direct deposit or wire transfer.


----------



## FredericBernard (Oct 4, 2019)

Ah, that makes perfect sense!

Thanks all for your engagement.

Best,
-Frederic

fredericbernardmusic.com


----------

